# hgh from mexico



## fitmike (Nov 9, 2002)

Has anyone had experience with ordering hgh from mexico.
I found this site: http://hgh-human-growth-hormone.com and would appreciate some input about experience.
Thanks
Mike


----------



## Arnold (Nov 9, 2002)

I would not trust any drug from Mexico, they do not have a FDA, which basically means there is no government regulation on their drugs.


----------



## crackerjack414 (Nov 9, 2002)

first off thats a bit to expensive for gh, mexico is notorious for fakes, It smells of scamers to me.


----------



## cornfed (Nov 11, 2002)

everywhere is getting notorious for fakes 

but did anyone say Brovel Labs... cough... cough


----------



## etoussier (Sep 24, 2003)

*About Mexico, fakes, and other baloney*

Prince, you show your ignorance with a statement such as "I would not trust any drug from Mexico, they do not have a FDA, which basically means there is no government regulation on their drugs."   

OF COURSE there is government regulation on drugs in Mexico !   

Do you think that Eli Lilly and Pfizer and Roche and many other foreign pharmaceutical companies that are in Mexico are producing medicines without any supervision?!!  I have been to "Salubridad" in Mexico City many times, and let me guarantee that they exist... And they breathe down the neck of the pharmaceutical companies to make certain the medicines are safe.  I have been to many laboratories, and they are exactly as well equipped and run under the same rules of sanitation as in the United States, or any European country which you would like to name.

And Crackerjack, "Mexico is notorious for fakes, It smells of scamers to me."  

Let me point out to you that the country that is notorious for fakes happens to be THE UNITED STATES for the simple reason that you CAN'T BUY many medicines without a prescription, AND they are EXPENSIVE and that it makes it profitable to have a black market of FAKE MEDICINES...  

If you don't believe this, just keep on searching and you will find that the source for fake GH in the U.S. seems to be somewhere in or near New York City.  The arrests that have been made are not in Mexico, they are in the United States, near New York.  

I am happy to say I live in Mexico.  I am happy that we are free to buy MANY medicines in a pharmacy that you cannot buy legally in the US without a prescription... and we can buy them at affordable prices... so we don't need to buy them in gymnasiums,  like perhaps YOU have to.  

Ellis


----------



## Arnold (Sep 24, 2003)

etoussier you dig up a thread from a year ago and call me ignorant?

If I said something that's inaccurate, then correct me, joining a board and calling the owner ignorant is not the best way to start.


----------



## ZECH (Sep 24, 2003)

There had to be a motive for that?


----------



## Arnold (Sep 24, 2003)

one of my many internet admirers!


----------



## mr.universe (Sep 24, 2003)

I am at a loss for words........But now we know testosterone runs rampid in Mexico City!


----------



## etoussier (Sep 25, 2003)

Prince, I didn't "dig up a thread" from a year ago... I bumped into it by coincidence on the internet, and I signed up to this board just to answer it, to protest what you wrote.  If it has been up for a year without an answer, then it has been spreading poison in people's minds for a year, and it is time it is corrected.  

If you want me to leave, I'll leave... criticism always hurts, especially when it is true.

It doesn't matter if you are the "owner" of the board... You said there isn't an 'FDA' in Mexico and that you would not "try" any drug from Mexico because there is no Government regulation of drugs.  That is what you SAID in ANSWER to a question from somebody who ASKED a simple question, meaning can he or can he not trust medicines made or sold in Mexico. 

Instead of ANSWERING his question, you put FEAR into his mind with an answer that is TOTALLY FALSE.   What do you want me to say?  

The truth is that there IS a Government bureau in Mexico known as "Salubridad" which is the equivalent of the FDA, but without as much... what shall I call it ?... POLICE POWER... as the FDA...  

Their function is the same as the FDA, to make certain that medicines that are sold are legitimate, and made from legitimate ingredients, etc.  But they are not FEARED by the public or the pharmaceutical industry, and they are polite and helpful when you approach them, and I have never heard of them raiding a business like the Life Extension Foundation for selling Omega-3 or other products that compete with the pharmaceutical industry.  (Or giving a $50,000,000 fine to a pharmaceutical company (Genentech) for speaking the truth in answer to a question from the public in a conference, to SAY that growth hormone can help a short person to grow taller.)

more...

============
( http://www.lef.org/fda-museum/2_gestapo_like_raids/gestapo-raids.html )

The FDA's Raid Of The Tahoma Clinic
On May 6, 1992, the FDA sent its gun-toting agents to Kent, Washington to raid a medical clinic run by Dr. Jonathan Wright, a highly popular alternative medicine physician who has been successfully treating patients for many years. The FDA proceeded to seize large quantities of vitamin B-12 and other vitamins and minerals, as well as computer files, patient records, and personal property. Their alleged reason for staging this raid was stop Dr. Wright from treating with patients with "contaminated" vitamins, but the FDA presented no evidence in support of this allegation. 

The FDA's illegal raid of Dr. Wright's clinic, which was also obtained with perjured testimony, has put him out of business and has left hundreds of his patients without the medical care of their choice. It has also served as a brutal warning to other U.S. physicians that unless they toe the FDA's party line on how to practice medicine, the FDA will destroy them! 

=====

Everything has to be approved by Salubridad before it is sold in Mexico, but the process to get a medicine approved or rejected is months instead of years, and pesos instead of millions of dollars.  So you have small pharmaceutical companies that can get medicines approved, and not only the Giants because of the enormous cost of getting a medicine approved.  

There are medicines registered for sale in Mexico which are approved in Europe, but are still not approved in the U.S.A.   There is growth hormone made in Mexico for years (by an Israeli pharmaceutical company) which is still not approved for sale in the U.S. and of course the big market is not Mexico, it is the U.S.A.  So, is that BAD ?

I consider myself LUCKY to live in Mexico, and one of the principle reasons for this feeling is that I have a lot of freedom to choose what I do FOR MY BODY, and to buy medicines without much complications and expense.  Just as an example of the expense you have to go through in the U.S. to get a good medicine, I have gotten feedback from people who spent more than $1000, even $1500, JUST TO GET A PRESCRIPTION in the U.S. to buy injectible growth hormone.  We can buy Humatrope MADE IN THE U.S.A., or Saizen MADE IN ITALY by Serono, without a prescription... Thank God for that !!!  I also buy all my anti-aging medicines in Mexico, legally, some from pharmacies, some directly from the pharmaceutical companies, and they are ALL authentic, 100% guaranteed !

And... There is NO NATIONAL EMERGENCY in Mexico because we can buy medicines without a prescription (for not-dangerous and not-addictive medicines).  I have never heard of anybody who has gotten acromegaly from an overdose of growth hormone, in Mexico... or died from an excess of EPO... but I have heard of many people who have gotten acromegaly in the U.S.,  and I have heard of MANY people who hve bought FAKE testosterone and FAKE growth hormone in the U.S. (where their advisors and their suppliers are in the streets or in gymnasiums.)

I have bought medicines in Mexico for more than 40 years, and I have NEVER, EVER, heard of anybody buying a FAKE medicine in a reputable pharmacy in Mexico (but I have heard of fake or stolen growth hormone sold in flea markets).  I have never even SEEN a fake medicine.

So... that is just to set the record straight.  

And... Mr. Universe... testosterone does not "run rampid" in Mexico City, but you can buy Sten for about $3, and Sostenon 250 and Deca Durabolin both made by Organon (of Holland) in a drugstore, legally, for less than $10 per shot... without a prescription... and you can be absolutely 100% certain all of them are authentic if you bought them in a drugstore.

Ellis


----------



## mr.universe (Sep 25, 2003)

Nice piece....... The test comment, it was a joke by the way.  

Viva Mexico lindo!


----------



## Mudge (Sep 25, 2003)

etoussier, we know that some companies have been less than perfect, like Ttokkyo. But I would fully agree that I would use "Vet" stuff without worry so long as it was from a reputable company and there were no real known batch issues (QV has them lately). Just as I have nothing against quality, well known underground labs.

If we all had to buy American stuff we'd all be broke. Anadrol here I believe is $25 a pill at your local Walgreens, how can anyone afford to contract AIDS I wonder.


----------



## Arnold (Sep 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by etoussier *_
> ... criticism always hurts, especially when it is true.



it's not what you say, it's how you say it.


----------



## etoussier (Sep 25, 2003)

Good... I'm glad to see some people agree with me... 

Mudge, I have visited Ttokkyo, and I have visited Quality Vet, and I have spoken to their owners... As for Ttokkyo... there are a lot of rumors that say they have been closed by the Mexican Government... those rumors are false... They are still in business, they are still producing, but they have taken their website off the internet for reasons which I cannot understand... but that is their decision and I can't make them change their mind.

What is true is that the owner of Ttokkyo was arrested in PANAMA and flown to the UNITED STATES where he is now (or was) in jail.  I don't know anything else about his case, but in my opinion he is NOT GUILTY of anything improper.  

Ttokkyo made and still makes every product they do WITH PERMISSION of the Mexican Government.  For a few months they were closely investigated by the Mexican Government (Salubridad, in fact) at the request of the U.S. Government... but they demonstrated that they have permits to make all their products, so they were permitted to continue to work... 

They made Ketamine which is an anesthetic used in humans and in animals, and which is ALSO MADE in the United States... but... Ketamine can be misused as a party drug... to do that, it has to be tranformed into a powder...

I am pretty sure that Ttokkyo has never sold powdered Ketamine, and their employees have told me that they never sold ANY of their products outside of Mexico.   I don't doubt that many of their products are bought in Mexico and sold outside Mexico by somebody else, and maybe end up in the United States and many other countries around the world.... but if somebody bought their Ketamine, it was legal Ketamine... if later it was smuggled into the United States, and if that Ketamine was later misused... to put the owner in jail in the United States, to me seems like arrogance of power.

He must have pretty bad lawyers, since they have not been able to get him released... I think he was illegally kidnapped in Panama and illegally taken to the U.S.  He was not tried in Panama for doing anything illegal... And if he is tried in the U.S. for making medicines legally in his country, the U.S. doesn't have jurisdiction in what he can or cannot make in Mexico, and it is a legal medicine... so... It all seems very unfair to me.  

That would be as if the owner of U.S. Steel would be arrested in PANAMA, and flown to MEXICO, where he would be put in jail in Mexico because his steel is smuggled into Mexico and then made into a pistol, and guns are illegal in Mexico!!!   Just put yourself into his shoes, and you will see something is wrong here.

Ellis


----------



## Mudge (Sep 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by etoussier *_
> What is true is that the owner of Ttokkyo was arrested in PANAMA and flown to the UNITED STATES where he is now (or was) in jail. I don't know anything else about his case, but in my opinion he is NOT GUILTY of anything improper.



Supposedly it was two people intending to distribute a large amount of GHB to people in the Southern California area.

If he has been wronged then I hope he finds some justice.


----------



## gr81 (Sep 25, 2003)

this Etoussier guy is an idiot, what the hell, you go ahead and trust all you mexican steriod companies buddy, I am willing to bet that 9/10 botttles you get from these "legit" companies are severly underdosed and or counterfeit and there are studies and tests as well as human experience to confirm that. 
http://rxmuscle.com/anboliclabpg.htm 
I suppose that nothing is corrupt in mexico though right, certainly not the steriod companies that produce drugs to be bought on the US black market right, of course they are checking every single bottle for its quality before they send it right. Perhaps it is there slave workers getting paid jack to work in there factories that care so much about quality and go the extra length to make sure everything is top notch there right? you obviously are a fool to trust these companies, anyone who knows what the fuck they are talkin about, including Prince, knows to be skeptical of these companies, bottom line, they are corrupt.
by the way, the Ttokkyo company who is supposedly innocent in your view, was dealing with other recreational drugs, how is that innocent?? that is how he was busted in the first place.


----------



## etoussier (Sep 25, 2003)

gr81, I'm an idiot, and you are right.  

You already know even more than what I said.  So, let's leave it at that, I'm an idiot, everything made in Mexico is bad, we're all corrupt here, (and you should only trust American companies, from which you can't even buy the medicines you want, but they are high quality...)

Bottom line, we are corrupt...  There is no corruption in the United States, and George Bush won the elections.

Ttokkyo was not "dealing" with recreational drugs... they were MAKING A LEGAL MEDICINE which is an anesthetic.  If you change something to it, it becomes a powder which then is used as a recreational drug...  Ttokkyo did not make a powder... Ttokkyo did not sell it outside Mexico... How did you say the man is guilty, and how can he be tried in the U.S., for breaking which law, where?

Have you ever heard of an anesthetic?  Do you know what is an anesthetic?  It makes you not feel pain when you are operated and cut up, in a hospital... somebody has to make it... Ttokkyo made it, with permission... legally.   

I am not sure if that is why they trapped him in Panama, and flew him to the U.S., but if it was the reason, I think it isn't a good reason... I suppose you think that is a good thing... So... we have a difference of opinion.  

So why am I an idiot, did you say?

I'm glad you are happy to live in the U.S. and I'm glad you live there too... and I'm glad I live in Mexico...  

Prince, you can keep gr81, he's all yours... 

So let's change the subject.

Ellis


----------



## gr81 (Sep 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by etoussier *_
> gr81, I'm an idiot, and you are right.
> 
> You already know even more than what I said.  So, let's leave it at that, I'm an idiot, everything made in Mexico is bad, we're all corrupt here, (and you should only trust American companies, from which you can't even buy the medicines you want, but they are high quality...)
> ...




You are absolutely right man, the US is corrupt as fuck too I will not deny it at all, I hate bush more than you do  I bet, but that is all null and void, you KNOW that mexico is corrupt in many ways, not all, but many, which is what I said. Especially the steriod game. Tis has nothing to do with a who is better, US or Mexico, b/c we all have our own faults. I certainly don't think the US situation is much better, especially since we can't get ahold of the shit in the first place. You cannot deny that those companies are all about money and they know who they are catering to, drug users who can't legally get ahold of AAS in there countries, and they know that they can get away with subpar products b/c of that and they take advantage of that fact and cut corners, who is going to stop them?? The steriod game is not what it should be here or there, no doubt. As for the Ttokkyo situation, I wish that didn't happen to him, it isn't like I have a grudge with them at all, they were one of the more trustworthy companies down there and that is too bad. I am not posting to make enemies with you, maybe I was harsh with the name calling so I'm sorry, I just think that it is extremely foolish to thinkn that all those products are legit, they are not and I speak from experience man. I know the difference between a counterfeit product and one that looks legit, and still I know that my products I purchased (all from mex vet companies) were not as advertised, without a doubt, and I know many people with similar experiences. Anyways peace out man


----------



## Arnold (Sep 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by etoussier *_
> gr81, I'm an idiot, and you are right.
> 
> Ellis



Good... I'm glad to see some people agree with me...


----------



## Tank316 (Sep 25, 2003)

can we make this thread a sticky!!!!!


----------



## Mudge (Sep 25, 2003)

Prince may do it, but why?

I think Mexican products are fine, great even. Would I like to live in the deep parts of Mexico where the police rap women and people dissapear? Hell no.

I can personally give a thumbs up to Ttokkyo and Quality Vet as far as results go.

I have dated mexican women exclusively for the last 5 years, so I know at least a little about the country. I also listen to some Brazilian music so I hear a little bit about that too.

I would also ask can we please speak to each other like adults, come on now.


----------



## Tank316 (Sep 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Tank316 *_
> can we make this thread a sticky!!!!!


this was my attempt at getting peeps to chill a little bit.sorry


----------



## Mudge (Sep 26, 2003)

Nothing to be sorry for, I just didn't get it


----------



## Arnold (Sep 26, 2003)

Hey, don't you think that etoussier looks like Willy Wonka?


----------



## Tank316 (Sep 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> Nothing to be sorry for, I just didn't get it


no probs Mudge!


----------



## etoussier (Sep 26, 2003)

Ha!  Yes, I agree, I really do look like Willy Wonka (in that picture) !

Prince, all I can see is your cap, so I imagine you look like Mickey Mouse...

gr81, I have no quarrel with you, so let's make peace.... Just like Robin Hood and Little John, they first met and had a big fight... after that they became best friends.

This big argument was started because I wanted to say there certainly is a government agency that overlooks the drugs and medicines and food that are sold in Mexico, and they are pretty tough, but they are not "wicked" and it makes living here a lot more pleasant.  

As for the quality of medicines, they are made at the same standards and by the same companies that make them for you, and if you will take a look at where the "Humulin" you might buy in the U.S. is made, it might be made in Mexico, by Eli Lilly... only, they cost less in Mexico.  Don't ask me why that is, it just is a fact.  

They also cost less in Canada... and in Europe... and in South America...and in Asia... the only place that medicines cost more than San Francisco, U.S.A. is possibly New York, U.S.A.   

Plus, we also can buy clenbuterol in a drugstore, without a prescription, and we can buy Arimidex, Humulin, growth hormone, testosterone, EPO, thyroid, clomid, and many other very important medicines.   

So... that's that...

Willy


----------



## Arnold (Sep 26, 2003)

http://www.ironmagazine.com/biography.php


----------



## Mudge (Sep 26, 2003)

Yeah, Anadrol 50 is about $25 a pill in a drug store here in the US, yet elsewhere its about $1.


----------

